# How to Change..date of birth in yahoo mail...



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Dec 21, 2006)

How to Change..date of birth in yahoo mail...


When i Edit my Account i cant See DOB it sayss

Birthdate:  	 Not displayed for security reasons 

Plz Help Me


----------



## sakumar79 (Dec 21, 2006)

If you have logged in, you should see a Edit button for each section of the settings.

Arun


----------



## niku_19jan (Dec 21, 2006)

chek it properly its there.


----------



## ashisharya (Dec 22, 2006)

nup. its showing something like sec. reason


----------



## eddie (Dec 22, 2006)

It is not shown because you can't change it. Birthdate is an important part of your information that Yahoo! uses to bring back your password and it cannot be changed. No use trying...


----------



## sakumar79 (Dec 22, 2006)

eddie is correct... Here is yahoo's help answer for this question:
*help.yahoo.com/l/us/yahoo/acct/basics/acct_03.html

Why can't I change my birthdate and why does it say "On file"?

We use your birthdate as a security measure in case you forget your password. We would not be able to do so if you were able to change it.

Arun


----------



## devgujar (Dec 23, 2006)

To update your Password Question/Secret Answer, please send the
following information from the Yahoo! account for which you want the
Question/Answer changed.  If you do not use Yahoo! Mail, please send the
information from the alternate email address currently listed on the
account to:



my-login-request@yahoo-inc.com


and write "Re: Password Question and Secret Answer" in the Subject line.

1. Yahoo! ID
2. Date of birth (mm-dd-yyyy)
3. ZIP/Postal Code
4. Country
5. Alternate email address
6. Your current Password Question and Secret Answer
7. Your requested Password Question and Secret Answer.

Please Note: The punctuation, spelling, and spacing of your new Secret
Answer are very important.  We will copy the Secret Answer exactly as it
appears in your email.


----------



## sakumar79 (Dec 23, 2006)

@devgujar, it is desired to change the birthdate on record, not the secret question. Besides, please post the link from which you got the information in such cases, because on the first hand, it appears like a phishing attack... However, I verified and found the information at Yahoo's help center ( *help.yahoo.com/help/au/mail/config/config-17.html )...

But still we seem to have no way of changing the birthdate on record...

Arun


----------



## devgujar (Dec 27, 2006)

sukumar79  is right 


i have contact with  Yahoo! Account Services. and recieved one e_mail which is as belowed



For security reasons, it is not possible to update or change your birth
date in our system.  If you entered your birth date incorrectly when you
opened your account with Yahoo!, you will need to open a new Yahoo!
account with your correct birth date.


----------



## demoninside9 (Dec 29, 2006)

when u log in,then go to MY Account. In this u can update ur profile


----------

